# 2000 31' Cobra Predator



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Check it out 

http://www.tidalfish.com/classifieds/showproduct.php/product/467/cat/4


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm just too damn old .


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

:--|


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

What he said


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Trust me one ride and you're back in your youth


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Capt Attitude said:


> Trust me one ride and you're back in your youth


Chit man maybe I should buy it.


----------

